# best shore/pier fishing in md to catch blues



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

anyone know any good spots to catch blues, closer to dc the better. oc is way to far for a overnighter


----------



## summerschool (Nov 12, 2009)

Point look out, Sandy Point, not until hot weather, late June, July, August, August being the best!!


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Metapeake is good too(across the bay from SPSP on Kent Island). Try to get there on the weekdays or real early on the weekends to get a good spot, the left corner seems to be the best spot.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

never heard of metapeake.. what route is that off? how far from northern va? trying to stay as close to dc. tried smallwood, calvert, purse state. wouldnt go there again for fishing. scenary at smallwood is breathtaking though.


I'm used to the pt lookout, piney point md. alway hit or miss but they are usually packed.

haven't had much luck at sandy point and gotta pay to get it, 

where are our tax dollars going to to have to pay to get into state parks?


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Plo, i live right outside of dc and would drive pass all those spots to get to plo def. My personal favorite spot of all mentioned on this site in md besides the ocean. Blues,spot,stripper,trout,croaker, plo! Just my .02! YOU HAVE TO PAY 10 CLAMS TO PARK AT METAPEAKE THAT IS SICKNENING!


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Croaker D said:


> Plo, i live right outside of dc and would drive pass all those spots to get to plo def. My personal favorite spot of all mentioned on this site in md besides the ocean. Blues,spot,stripper,trout,croaker, plo! Just my .02! YOU HAVE TO PAY 10 CLAMS TO PARK AT METAPEAKE THAT IS SICKNENING!


You must not mean the pier. Last year I remember reading here that from shore is the way to go. Thoughts?


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

i had luck from the shore and pier last year! i cuaght most of my fish last year at plo and man did i catch some fish! if you fish the pier though u have to be at the end on the right or left corner and have to heave your bait, if u did that last year u usally did ok! for the rest of the pier it never looked good at all. alot of sad confused faces! that was just my experience cant speak for others! i'll fish there before anywhere else... but like i said thats just me!


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

Croaker D said:


> i had luck from the shore and pier last year! i cuaght most of my fish last year at plo and man did i catch some fish! if you fish the pier though u have to be at the end on the right or left corner and have to heave your bait, if u did that last year u usally did ok! for the rest of the pier it never looked good at all alot of sad confused faces!


you don't HAVE to be at the end, i have seen people catchin in the middle of the pier and nothing down the end. I am not a fan of PLO pier, so i usually just fish the river side.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

just speaking on my personal 2010 experiences!


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

tripleheetheet said:


> never heard of metapeake.. what route is that off? how far from northern va? trying to stay as close to dc. tried smallwood, calvert, purse state. wouldnt go there again for fishing. scenary at smallwood is breathtaking though.
> 
> 
> I'm used to the pt lookout, piney point md. alway hit or miss but they are usually packed.
> ...


Its off rt.8, its right after you cross the bay bridge.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Croaker D said:


> Plo, i live right outside of dc and would drive pass all those spots to get to plo def. My personal favorite spot of all mentioned on this site in md besides the ocean. Blues,spot,stripper,trout,croaker, plo! Just my .02! YOU HAVE TO PAY 10 CLAMS TO PARK AT METAPEAKE THAT IS SICKNENING!


I second that......Plo is the best Blue fish pier in the state


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Andre said:


> I second that......Plo is the best Blue fish pier in the state


What do you think about its striper potential, does it match up to the "legendary" SPSP spring run.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Fresh/Saltmaniac said:


> What do you think about its striper potential, does it match up to the "legendary" SPSP spring run.


Spsp striper run is a must fish..sticking a 40"+ from the beach is nice anywhere on the planet. By mid-late April the striper game is all but over (water temps to high to spawn).You might stick a few spawn out keepers but your shooting in the dark

Then there's PLO.the park has it all ...some of the biggest fish in the state swims thru the park at some point and time

To answer your question NO ....spsp is better during the spring run


----------



## RedRocker (Feb 7, 2011)

tripleheetheet said:


> ...haven't had much luck at sandy point and gotta pay to get it,
> 
> where are our tax dollars going to to have to pay to get into state parks?


Right-on - but, don't you have to pay to get into Point Lookout, now?


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

People sleep there to save that space for friends. It's ridonkulous! But yeah, think distance matters. I'm still trying to crack 100 yards. I'll get there. Come on spring


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

what is spsp???? and where is that?? location?? addresss? city?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Andre said:


> Spsp striper run is a must fish..sticking a 40"+ from the beach is nice anywhere on the planet. By mid-late April the striper game is all but over (water temps to high to spawn).You might stick a few spawn out keepers but your shooting in the dark
> 
> Then there's PLO.the park has it all ...some of the biggest fish in the state swims thru the park at some point and time
> 
> To answer your question NO ....spsp is better during the spring run


Dre, I gotta cosign you on this one.. SPSP spring run is a good one, but when people mention SPSP they should also mention Matepeake as well. I think they may be close to equal as far as chances of sticking a rock. 

PLO is a great spot to fish and if you enjoy fishing the shoreline you can drive past the peir (and crazy crowds) and have a little more elbow room.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

spsp?


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

sup


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Man, Triple, you've been busy the past few days!!! It's all good!!! LOL!!! 

SPSP = Sandy Point State Park.

Click on the "Hot Spot" link, then click the "Coastal Explorer". There are plenty of options for you.

Yes, you have to pay to get in. When they start charging, on weekends the State parks (SPSP, PLO, etc..) will charge you per person (I think $4 a pop).

Speaking of PLO, I rarely fish the pier. I do real well on the causeway.


----------



## RedRocker (Feb 7, 2011)

tripleheetheet said:


> spsp?


Sandy Point State Park - last left before the bridge on the west side of the bay.:beer:


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

ahh been there.. not much luck at spsp, sandy point. they charge by the person .. not by the car. total rip off.. i 've been busy getting ready for the season


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Honestly besides the the spring trophy run sandy point state park sucks as far as fishing from the surf and you may do ok in the fall but besides that my personal experience and putting my time in after spring you guys can have it good luck! check me out at plo most 95% of the migrational fishing season


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*IRI in June*

Bring a 2oz Stingsilver or a 2oz inline Bucktail rig and work the rip that forms by the Coast Guard Station.I got Blues left and right from that spot.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

what location is this?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Indian River Inlet.


----------



## LadyFish (Feb 24, 2010)

If you enjoy fishing at MD state parks.......get a annual pass for $75.00. You have to get a pass key from the SPSP office to use at night since no one is at the gate. Saved us a load of money last year going to SPSP, PLO and AI.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Is SPSP as Productive as PLO, No! With that being said fish can be caught at SPSP almost year around. After April you need to start going at night, and you have a chance of doing well. Dont sleep on SPSP..




Croaker D said:


> Honestly besides the the spring trophy run sandy point state park sucks as far as fishing from the surf and you may do ok in the fall but besides that my personal experience and putting my time in after spring you guys can have it good luck! check me out at plo most 95% of the migrational fishing season


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

LadyFish said:


> If you enjoy fishing at MD state parks.......get a annual pass for $75.00. You have to get a pass key from the SPSP office to use at night since no one is at the gate. Saved us a load of money last year going to SPSP, PLO and AI.


Ladyfish, Great point.. I purchased one last year and saved tons of money..


----------

